# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Помогите освоить слинг!!!

## FregL

Вот такая беда, нужен личный мастер-класс по "вдеванию" ребенка в слинг. Честно пытались и фото и видео смотрели, но как-то не получается, только ребенка мучаем. Так что только отчаяние вынуждает меня просить здесь. 
Ребятенок еще маленький, еще и месяца нет, так что с ним нет возможности доехать, зато в гости милости просим. Сами обитаем на правом берегу, если живете рядом или готовы приехать и обучить нас горемычных, то оставьте свой телефон или позвоните на 8-920-617-7193(Дмитрий).

ПС: надеюсь разделом не ошибся.

----------


## Polixenia

А кто производитель вашего ССК? Просто я слышала, что в некоторые слинги укладывать дите неудобно.

----------


## FregL

Производитель... хм... если память не подводит, то кажись "Мать Ехидна"

----------


## Polixenia

Я почему-то так и думала. От нескольких человек слышала, что у них возникли сложности с укладыванием дитя в сск от ехидны. Но, возможно, просто совпало. У меня "баюшка", проблем не было. Я тоже училась им пользоваться по видео- и фотоинструкциям в Инете :Smile: 

Я бы могла показать на своем слинге, как им пользоваться. Заодно ваш бы покрутила, чтобы понять, насколько он удобен или неудобен в эксплуатации. Но выбраться к вам до праздников не получится. Если только числа 3-го или 4-го.

----------


## FregL

Т.е. у меня получается неправильный слинг... "какая жаль".. если помощь не придет ранее, то обязательно отпишу вам в четвертых числах...

----------


## Polixenia

неее... я не сказала, что неправильный! Просто так получилось, что я слышала негативные отклики именно про сск от "ехидны". Еще есть мнение, что новичкам лучше подходят слинги с бортиками. "Баюшка" как раз с бортиками. А вот ехиднинские сск, которые я видела, были без бортиков. Ну, и, на мой взгляд, у "баюшки" удобнее конструкция. Там есть подушка под плечо, подушечка под кольцами. Но в то же время как раз из-за бортиков в "баюшке" неудобно носить ребенка в вертикальном положении, не получается притянуть к себе достаточно плотно. Во всяком случае, у меня не очень получалось. Но с "колыбелькой" проблем не было. Я до сих пор иногда укладываю свою 9-месячную дочь в сск, когда возникают проблемы с засыпанием. Чаще всего, вырубается моментом :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

я вам в личку написала :Smile:

----------


## FregL

Спасибо НАсте за помощь, детке теперь комфортно и руки свободны.

----------


## Jazz

Я рада-рада-рада! Очень хорошо, что у вас все получается. Молодцы вы! А крошка Полинка просто чудо!

----------


## FregL

СПасибо, Полии сегодня ровно месяц.

----------


## yakudza

Немного переименовала тему. И у меня вопрос.

Я правильно понимаю, что в СШ новорожденных можно носить в положении "колыбелька", намотка "крест под карманом"? Или другая намотка должна быть?
Я на игрушке пробовала, вроде ничего. А инструкция где-то затерялась...

----------


## Polixenia

в СШ можно и вертикально носить новорожденного в том же КПК. Только ножки маськи внутри должны быть. А в колыбельке шарфовой у меня носить не получилось. Если колыбелька, то лучше в кольцах.

----------


## kazangi

можно носить в любой намотке, КПК удобнее, т.к. маленького можно легко достать и уложить, не развязываясь. Я носила в "колыбельке" немного, сноровка нужна, чтобы полотнища натянуты были хорошо по ребенку, чтобы голова не болталась и кормить удобно. Класть нужно, чтобы самый внутренний слой был вдоль тела и держал головку, поперечный поддерживал спинку, а карман всю эту конструкцию фиксировал.

----------


## yakudza

КПК имеется в виду крест под карманом или карман под крестом? И так и так КПК))) Или и то и другое?

----------


## Polixenia

Крест под карманом. Если карман под крестом, то это крест над карманом (КНК).

----------


## yakudza

ммм
ясно)))

----------


## Marmelad

Привет, мамочки! У меня та же проблема возникла-ребенку месяц, никак не могу его уломать посидеть в слинге с кольцами. Весь крутится, видно, что ему не комфортно, тесно что ли. У нас Мамалия.

----------


## olga_s

вот самая на мой взгляд лучшая инструкция по ношению сск ﻿http://slingomamy.livejournal.com/5730620.html﻿

----------


## Jazz

*olga_s*, Оля, запись, видимо, подзамочная - у меня не открывается.(((
*Marmelad*, Марина, поздравляем вас от всей души с пополнением! В теме знакомства Вы были еще в ожидании, а сейчас, получается, малявочка уже с вами! Как вы назвали ваше второе чудо? 
Мы и к вам можем приехать, если что. Думаю, нащупаем, как вам получше прижаться друг к другу.  Если надумаете, напишите в личку.

----------


## olga_s

странно! у меня тоже не открывается. удалили, наверно(((( тогда по ю-тубу надо поискать - там куча видеоинструкций

----------


## Marmelad

Спасибо за ссылку, правда тож не открылась) Я уже и фото и видео смотрела. Вроде все логично...а ничего не идет. У меня доча кукол успешнее в слинге носит)) Jazz, спасибо за поздравления!) Малыша назвали Арсюшкой!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Марина! Поздравляем с Арсюшкой от всей души!! Как здорово! А слинг с бортиками? (не могу не поинтересоваться).

----------


## Marmelad

Спасибо!)) Нет, слинг самый простой, хлопок без бортиков. Я надеялась, что так удобнее будет.

----------


## Jazz

О, Марина, так у вас теперь "минимальный начальный комплект":  и  Кла-а-асс!
Мы тут где-то уже обсуждали тему "с бортиками-без бортиков" и многие высказались, что как раз именно без бортиков-то гораздо удобнее. И на мой взгляд тоже. Так что вы там не оставляйте эту тему, пробуйте побольше - и все получится.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> "минимальный начальный комплект"


Смеюсь-не могу! Я и не знала, что это так называется!

Марин, по идее и должно быть удобнее без бортиков именно!

----------


## котенок

бортики часто мешают притянуть ребенка получше, через кольца же их не протянешь. отсюда с ними и не удобно регулировать слинг. У меня был с бортиками,мне нравилось.Когда шила его специально рассчитывала, что бы бортики не доходили до колец
PS: мне помогли инструкции отсюда http://www.slingokonsultant.ru/instructions/

----------


## Angioia

Девушки, помогите. Слинг с бортиками, уж какой купили. Вообще не лежит ребенок в нем. Видео инструкции не помогли. Думала все будет посто- а не тут то было

----------


## Polixenia

*Angioia*, что у вас за слинг? и где вы территориально находитесь?

----------


## Angioia

Слинг selby. Куплен в детском мире в радуге на байконуре. С бортиками на зещелке. Думала удобнее будет чем с кольцами. Живем на Северном.

----------


## Polixenia

вот такого плана? http://www.detmir.ru/product/index/id/13901/ Если честно, то такой конструкцией я не пользовалась. Мне даже кажется, ее-то и полноценным слингом назвать крайне сложно. Пойду посоветуюсь в Слингомамы. Но я бы на вашем месте сдала бы ее обратно в магазин и прикупила бы нормальный слинг с кольцами. Лучше шарфовый. Хотя мне и не в шарфовом было удобно)

----------


## Angioia

Один в один мой!

----------


## Angioia

К сожалению чека нет и упаковка выброшена- спасибо бабушке((( вообще никак да? Выкинутые в пустую деньги...

----------


## Polixenia

я завела тему в ЖЖ "Слингомамы", попозже, когда появится, скину ссылочку. Но я такой штукой не пользовалась ни разу. На мой субъективный взгляд, конструкция кажется неудобной за счет очень толстых бортов и непонятного карабина. То есть однозначно будут сложности с регулировкой кармашка. Бабушкам, конечно, не стоит доверять покупку слингодевайсов)) 

В районе Байконура живет одна моя знакомая, я когда-то давала ей поюзать свой ССК. Думаю, сейчас он ей не нужен. Попробую добыть ее телефон, может, вы как-то пересечетесь, поскольку, я так понимаю, живете недалеко друг от друга. Попробуете нормальный слинг с кольцами. Если будут сложности, подумаем, как пересечься. Сколько вашему малышу? Может, вам лучше слинг-шарф попробовать?

----------


## Angioia

Нам пять недель. С рук и сиси не слазит. Спит только на мне  Надеюсь слинг спасет немного. А какой лучше я не знаю. Жаль раньше с Вами не посоветовалась. Думала все легко)))

----------


## Polixenia

вот, последите за обсуждением в этой теме: http://slingomamy.livejournal.com/
Если что, в Калуге слинги с кольцами можно купить здесь: 
http://www.magmam.ru/katalog/45
http://mama40.ru/slingi-s-koltsami.html
http://sling40.ru/index.php?route=pr...product_id=334

На мама40 можно также воспользоваться слингоконсультацией. При покупке слинга она бесплатная. 

А также можно купить ССК б/у. Они ничуть не хуже новых, даже лучше, потому что более разношенные, т.е. им проще пользоваться, т.к. ткань мягче. И стоят они гораздо дешевле, что особенно актуально для дорогих шарфовых слингов. 

Кстати, вы можете подать объявление о покупке ССК или шарфа прямо на этом сайте, в разделе "Продайка-Покупайка". У нас тут как раз Ласточка грандиозную распродажу устроила)) посмотрите, может, что-то приглянется) Или просто напишите, что хотите купить ССК или шарфик для младенчика. Какой - не знаете, народ что-нибудь да посоветует)

----------


## Polixenia

ну, вот, опытные слингомамы тоже не советуют пользоваться этой штуковиной. 
Я бы на вашем месте купила бы точно ССК для дома. Пока деть маленький, нетяжелый и грудь все время просит, самое то! Но если будете практиковать, в том числе и слингоношение на улице, то вам однозначно надо слинг-шарф осваивать. И в сторону слингокуртки подумать)) Потому что зимой в ССК на одежду жуть как неудобно. Шарфик купите обычный хлопковый, вам его надолго хватит. Бренды посмотрите дидимос, хоппедиц, гирасол. Купите лучше б/у - по причине его мягкости и разношенности, про которые я писала выше. Ну, и цена у б/у-шного шарфика гораздо демократичнее.

----------


## Polixenia

а, еще про размер шарфика забыла написать. Все зависит от вашего личного размера, но обычно для младенчиков берут "шестерки" (длина 4,6 м), если мама до 46-го размера примерно, и "семерки" (5,2 м), если мама от 46-го размера и больше, или если маме удобнее выводить концы шарфика вперед.

----------


## Angioia

Спасибо огромное! Будем искать слинг- шарф. Чтобы на будущее лето хватило для улицы. Или малышка вырастет и слинг уже не подойдет? Тогда ССК, как Вы говорите лучше. Только я извиняюсь, ССК - это абривиатура слинга на кольцах? А в слингокуртке и на улице зимой можно кормить? На холоде кормят разве? Или это только для ношения?

----------


## Polixenia

ССК - да, это слинг с кольцами. Есть куртки, конструкции которых позволяют кормить на улице под курткой, в том числе, и зимой. Многие мамы, кстати, так и делают) Я не кормила ни разу, т.к. моя дочь, оказавшись в слинге и на улице (тем более, морозной зимой!), почти сразу засыпала. Подросшие малыши очень любят кататься на маме) Моей два с половиной года, до сих пор любит))

----------


## Angioia

Позвонила в мама40, предложили слинг- консультацию к покупке- 500 рублей))) 300, если я сама приеду. Написала ласточке. А пока сижу мучаюсь со своимслингом- масю кладу- он в крик. Потому как неудобно в нем- скрючило всю  Что за чудо-слинги у всех? И такой же продают- значит носит и в таком кто то.... И что из него теперь соорудить? Если только мини-гамак на даче..

----------


## Polixenia

*Angioia* 

извините, вы прочитали комментарии к моему посту в ЖЖ??? http://slingomamy.livejournal.com/ Не надо класть малыша в ваш псевдо-слинг! Это может быть опасно!!! У всех здесь самые обычные слинги - с кольцами или шарфы. У вас - не слинг!!! Вот здесь статья хорошая с картинками, посмотрите, чтобы понять разницу между нормальным слингом и вашим не пойми что. http://www.ellevill.org/auxpage_detskaya_perenoska/

и я вам очень советую воспользоваться услугами слингоконсультанта. На мама40 раньше, кажется, слингоконсультация была в подарок при покупке слинга. Возможно, сейчас что-то изменилось. И тем не менее, это не блажь, и я очень советую заплатить 500 или 300 р, но потом жить спокойно и счастливо.

----------


## Polixenia

и сооружать из вашей штуковины ничего не надо. Просто выкиньте и забудьте. Отрицательный результат - тоже результат.

----------


## Angioia

Век живи-век учись, и дураком помрешь спасибо еще раз огромное!

----------


## yakudza

Вот хорошее замечание - продают у нас, блин, не пойми что, а то, что надо почему-то только в интернете можно заказать. А к этому виду покупок у многих отношение скептическое. Мне, например, очень хочется померить, потрогать, я покупаю глазами. Мне очень трудно в интернете покупки делать. 
И потом сориентироваться же нужно, в инете ассортимент вообще беспредельный от полного бреда до действительно полезных вещей. Я бы без своих наставников вообще до слинга не додумалась, и было бы мне тяжело)))

Что соорудить из вашего "слинга" - это надо подумать)) наверное можно как-то ещё применить (не по назначению) )))

Я бы хотела немного добавить к речи polixenia. Вы почитаете форум и вам может показаться, что слингоношение - это очень расточительно. Девченки хвастаются внушительными стопками, я по-доброму, им завидую. Но меня эта страсть, к сожалению или к счастью, не охватила. С первым ребенком я обошлась трикотажным слингом-шарфом за 900 р., которые у нас тут Амина продавала, а когда детка чуть подросла я купила рюкзачок амаэру за 2300 (кажется), опять же у Амины. Со вторым ребенком использовала Олесин ССК из шарфовой ткани, разношенный, мягкий, и в итоге юзала только его вместо шарфа, ну а позже опять же рюкзачок. Без слингокуртки обошлась, хотя долго облизывалась и она бы, конечно, была не лишней. Но мы нормально гуляли на коляске и передвигались в машине. 

Так что для дома ССК, конечно, незаменим, тем более таким крошкам как вы. Правда, возьмите для начала один нормальный ССК, а там к весне разберетесь, нужно ли вам всё остальное.

----------


## yakudza

polixenia, поситала ваши ссылки, спасибо!
http://forum.slingokonsultant.ru/vie...hp?f=19&t=2192 : "...Делают их по ходу дела производители кенгурушек , чисто чтоб срубить побольше денег, подключив тех кто слышал что-то о слинге и хочет попробовать, но не знает толком каким он должен быть, и как им пользоваться." 
Почему, ну почему эти производители делают именно это, а не нормальные слинги и рюкзачки???????? 
И почему наши магазины закупают, опять же, именно их???
Неприятно смотреть как на пузе у довольных, любящих (!) и счастливых родителей болтается непойми как малыш...

----------


## kiara

*Angioia*, если решитесь серьезно подружиться с настоящим слингом, 25 ноября приходите в Лелю) Мы вас обматаем и обвешаем слингами))))бесплатно) Если точно приедете, я возьму куртку - примерите, посмотрите как оно вам.
Мы собираемся с 12 до 16.

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

> Позвонила в мама40, предложили слинг- консультацию к покупке- 500 рублей))) 300, если я сама приеду. Написала ласточке. А пока сижу мучаюсь со своимслингом- масю кладу- он в крик. Потому как неудобно в нем- скрючило всю  Что за чудо-слинги у всех? И такой же продают- значит носит и в таком кто то.... И что из него теперь соорудить? Если только мини-гамак на даче..


У нас бесплатная консультация только при покупке брендового слинга. Типа Эллевиль или Дидимос. Потому как наценка минимальная. И приглашать слингоконсультанта бесплатно тут не можем. В большинстве случаев нам придется заплатить  ему сумму больше чем наша наценка. Мне правда не трудно приехать и показать. Но у меня пока только опыт СК и потом сразу слинг-рюкзак, да и то опыт с СК двухлетней давности. Так что с шарфами не помощница. В ближайщее время, когда пройду курсы слингоконсультантов, буду делать это бесплатно при покупке любого слинга. Пока же и правда могу посоветоват только две вещи: затусить в слингомамской компании, коих здесь много, или же учиться самой по хорошим видеоконсультациям. Сама подружилась так с СК за пять минут, когда была срочная работа, а ребенок не спал на кровати один.  :Smile:

----------


## Юлария

Девочки, здравствуйте!! весь инет облазила, не могу найти слингоконсультантов в Калуге(( слингомамы есть, а консультанты? если у кого есть какие контакты, пришлите, пожалуйста!

----------


## yakudza

> Девочки, здравствуйте!! весь инет облазила, не могу найти слингоконсультантов в Калуге(( слингомамы есть, а консультанты? если у кого есть какие контакты, пришлите, пожалуйста!


Юлария, а с каким слингом у вас сложности? Может здесь девочки что-то подскажут?

----------


## Юлария

> Юлария, а с каким слингом у вас сложности? Может здесь девочки что-то подскажут?


Здравствуйте! у меня шарф, совершено не могу понять,как например в кнк перегнать излишек 2 и 3 слоя в хвост, коме того, деть переодически выгибается через спину, и как бы я не натягивала полотна, ощущение, что перекувыркнется,жа и карман растягивает(( и заспинные намотки ну никак не идут, пробывала маньячную,ребозо-как сепой с глухим вышло. Может  опытные слингомамочки могут показать? Может в Калуге какие круглые столы и встречи есть? Или шоурумы?

----------


## kazangi

> Здравствуйте! у меня шарф, совершено не могу понять,как например в кнк перегнать излишек 2 и 3 слоя в хвост, коме того, деть переодически выгибается через спину, и как бы я не натягивала полотна, ощущение, что перекувыркнется,жа и карман растягивает(( и заспинные намотки ну никак не идут, пробывала маньячную,ребозо-как сепой с глухим вышло. Может  опытные слингомамочки могут показать? Может в Калуге какие круглые столы и встречи есть? Или шоурумы?


как подтянуть - нужно тянуть не за все полотнище, а поочередно за края, верхний и нижний, тогда середина сама ляжет как надо и ребенок будет хорошо прижат. Так же и в хвосты излишки выводятся, за края.

----------

